# destination spa



## Monisia

Czytam właśnie tekst o SPA po angielsku i nie bardzo wiem jak przetłumaczyć 'destination spa'. Z kontekstu niewiele wynika, bo tekst mówi o tym jak to spa oferują wiele nowych dziwnych usług i że tendencja ta dotyczy zarówno 'large destination spas' jak i 'small ones'. ?? Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?


----------



## Thomas1

Może chodzi o spa, czyli centrum odnowy biologicznej?

Znalazłem coś co może rzucić trochę światła na nazwę, o którą pytasz:
[...]"*Destination SPA"* - czyli miejsca, gdzie oprócz regeneracji ciała mozna również zregenerowac "ducha" - odpocząć od codzienego zgiełku i stresu. 
http://www.villahoff.pl/pl/aktualnosci/villa-hoff-jako-najlepsze-destination-spa,d133.html


----------



## Monisia

tak - chodzi o takie miejsce, tylko nie wiem jaki jest i czy w ogóle jest polski odpowiednik 'destination spa', bo spa to wiem co to jest.


----------



## .Jordi.

Zajrzyj tutaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destination_spa

Jak dla mnie to będzie uzdrowisko albo sanatorium, ale oczywiście te określenia już nie są w modzie, więc nie wiem, czy Ci mogą służyć.


----------



## Thomas1

Monisia czy tekst, który czytasz mówi o spa typu uzdrowisko/sanatorium, czy o spa typu ośrodek odnowy biologicznej?

   Według mnie to jest to nazwa branżowa, bo szczerze mówiąc to nawet w angielskim niewiele ona mówi (przynajmniej mi). Z tego co widzę po przejrzeniu kilku wyników na Gogle, to została ona zapożyczona i funkcjonuje w żargonie środowiska, które wprowadza rozróżnienia w tego typu ośrodkach odnowy biologicznej. Jednak nie sądzę żeby mówiła ona coś więcej szarym śmiertelnikom mojego pokroju. Po prostu kolejna nazwa, w przypadku której pełne zrozumienie znaczenia jest ograniczone. Poza tym może mówić jedynie spa i być może zainteresować potencjalnego klienta słówkiem destination, jeśli jest w użyciu w materiałach reklamowych. Nawet hotel, który zajął pierwsze miejsce w kategorii „Destination SPA*”, ma na stronie spa, a nie destination spa:Nasz profesjonalnie wyszkolony personel pomoże Państwu w wyborze najodpowiedniejszego pakietu SPA. Pobyt w hotelu SPA to najprzyjemniejszy sposób dbania o zdrowie - zapraszamy do Clubu SPA w nadmorskim hotelu […]
http://www.villahoff.pl/pl/wellness-spa/​Z tego co przejrzałem to tylko na stronie, gdzie podają informacje o nagrodzie jest użyte wyrażenie, o którym mowa. 

  Strona organizacji, która przyznaje nagrody tego typu miejscom wyjaśnia:*Destination SPA* – to *ośrodki, które oprócz klasycznych zabiegów odnowy biologicznej zapewniają także liczne sposoby aktywnego spędzenia czasu* głównie dla klienta indywidualnego. Osoby przebywające w tego typu SPA nastawione na typowo zdrowy tryb życia korzystają głównie z programów dietetycznych, holistycznych, medytacji. Gdy chcesz wyciszyć swój umysł od codziennego zgiełku i zregenerować siły to SPA dla Ciebie. W obiektach tego typu skorzystasz z ułożonego wcześniej pakietu SPA, najczęściej skrojonego na miarę Twoich potrzeb.
http://www.awards.spa-prestige.pl/​Ośrodek odnowy biologicznej (i, ewentualnie, aktywnego wypoczynku).

  *pisownia wielkimi literami też jest zastanawiająca swoją drogą


----------



## Monisia

no wlasnie tekst mówi o różnych rodzajach spa. Masz rację , że to nazwa branżowa, bo jest to artykuł z branżowej hotelarskiej gazety. Wydaje mi sie , że w odróżnieniu od day-spa to ' destination spa' to chyba takie, w których spędza się wiecej czasu np kilka dni. Zastanawiam sie tylko czy w języku polskim mamy na to jakies odpowiedniki, bo w w ielu pismach widzę zapożyczone angielskie terminy.
Pisownia wielkimi literami sugeruje skrót ale z małej litery to tak dziwnie wygląda i zauważyłam, że często pisza to w polskich pismach wielkimi literami.


----------



## Thomas1

Kim są odbiorcy artykułu? Jeśli terminologia angielska funkcjonuje w tej branży i odbiorcami artykułu, który tlumaczysz, są ludzie z tego środowiska, to dlaczego nie zostawić tego wyrażenia?


----------



## Monisia

odbiorcy są z branży ale ja właśnie nie wiem czy takie nazewnictwo funkcjonuje w języku polskim, dlatego miałam nadzieję, że może ktoś się orientuje w branży i podpowie mi czy takie terminy są żywcem wzięte z angielskiego czy też może są jakieś nasze, bo ciężko coś znaleźć albo jest taka różnorodność w necie , że co artykuł to inne nazewnictwo i nie zawsze kompatybilne z innymi artykułami


----------

